# Diy Ice fishing



## troutyeah (Nov 23, 2013)

Ice fishing season is fast approaching and for some of us lucky ones is already here. There are many products on the market that make ice fishing more comfortable or convenient for us but I have found with a little ingenuity one can replicate some of these items to make our time on the ice more enjoyable and productive. In this thread I would like to open the discussion of tips and tricks you have used to make or convert fishing gear to suit your ice fishing needs. There are a few topics I would like to note. 1. Ice shany plans / fishing sleds can easily be made from scraps around the garage. 2. Favorite light /heat source ?. I have a little favorite fuel stick hand warmer that is absolutely awesome that I would highly recommend and for lantern enthusiast I have heard of anglers cutting small strip of sheet aluminum to fit around the outside of there lantern globe on one side to reflect the light more directly towards there auger hole.3. homemade tip ups/spring bobbers and even rod holders for on the ice. There are many diy ice fishing projects out there and I hope we can all find one we are interested in and have some safe, fun and productive times on the ice this season. 

This is one of my favorite hand / pocket warmers it is fueled by a 4 inch charcoal fuel stick and stays warm for several hours. It is highly recommended.


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

any tips about a diy portable shanty would be great


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Still have about half dozen Jon-e's from the 60's an 70's. They work great.


----------

